# Parthenogenetic Scorpions



## GS (Mar 8, 2011)

No matter what family they came from, parthenogenetic scorpions really attracts my attention. I'll love to learn more about the different species who has this magnificent capability of nature and hopefully, keepers can post their parthenogenetic collection for either discussion or simply for pic/vid sharing 

Personally, I'm raising a brood of 21 Hottentotta Hottentottas to have them housed communally when they have reached 6-7th instars. Currently they have attained 5th instars and its just one more molt to go before the great reunion 

Two more of my adult Hottentotta Hottentottas have also popped for the past 1 week with one more adult popping any min now. I'm preparing their setups now while they're still on their mum's back. 

Below are some of my contributions:

1st Instars












2nd Instars






4-5th Instars






Latest updates:






Under Blacklight:






Feeding:






Videos:

[YOUTUBE]DwEJq79eE2c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]e-h3usP2GjY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xL0wtPuKBcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UzWaRle-7LQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LsY1kvaMC9Y[/YOUTUBE]

Pse feel free to post your parthenogenetic collections to share if possible 
Regards,
GS


----------



## GS (Mar 13, 2011)

Mass feeding for my 5th Instars H.Hottentottas'! BaM BaM + BAM!!

Actual video is in 720HD in my iphone but i couldn't get it downloaded to my pc for youtube upload and have to do direct upload from my iphone which makes the reso low in 360HD. Will try to rectify it for your enjoyment.
Here goes.. 

[YOUTUBE]Nsd4p-P9fBs[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 14, 2011)

cant wait till mine starts spitting them out


----------



## kharmakazy (Mar 25, 2011)

Both of my HH died...

I still have 5 H judaicus... but I was hoping the parthenogenic scrops would get fruitful and multiply with themselves.


----------



## ooi (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you sell any of these lovely scorpions? I currently only have Emperors, and want to expand my collection  
Parthenogenic scorpions fascinate me!


----------



## GS (Apr 12, 2011)

gromgrom said:


> cant wait till mine starts spitting them out


In no time, you'll have more then you can imagine i guess 



kharmakazy said:


> Both of my HH died...
> I still have 5 H judaicus... but I was hoping the parthenogenic scrops would get fruitful and multiply with themselves.


Sry to hear that. Sometimes it just happen. Hope you'll have better results with them in future. Btw, great H Judaicus collection you have, i've my eyes on them for quite some time. Hope you can multiply them in good numbers 



ooi said:


> Do you sell any of these lovely scorpions? I currently only have Emperors, and want to expand my collection
> Parthenogenic scorpions fascinate me!


Sry for late reply. If i'm not wrong, you are getting from Vixvy right?
He has great healthy specimens. Congrats! & do post some pics up when you can


----------



## Envyizm (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is some of my Parthenogenic collection:
Hottentotta hottentotta ex. caboverdensis I believe this was taken when she was 4i





Tityus stigmurus adult 





Tityus serrulatus 4i


----------



## JC (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello GSscorpions82,

Where may I be able to find the rectangled cell enclosure of your Hottentotta hottentotta? 

Thanks,


----------



## Sooner (Apr 13, 2011)

Is _Hottentotta hottentotta_ one of the least venomous parthenogenetic scorpions out there relatively speaking?

I know they're no emperors but wouldn't want a fatal attraction!  I believe those cell enclosures are tackle boxes.


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 13, 2011)

Sooner said:


> Is _Hottentotta hottentotta_ one of the least venomous parthenogenetic scorpions out there relatively speaking?
> 
> I know they're no emperors but wouldn't want a fatal attraction!  I believe those cell enclosures are tackle boxes.


No. It would be compared to the pathenogenetic species of Tityus, but there are other parthenogenetic species in other genera. Liocheles australisae is one that comes to mind...


----------



## GS (Apr 13, 2011)

JC said:


> Hello GSscorpions82,
> Where may I be able to find the rectangled cell enclosure of your Hottentotta hottentotta?
> Thanks,


Hi JC,
Sooner bro is right. You should be able to get some at your local hardware store 

Tip: You might already know this, try not to get those with removable partitions. Especially if the removable partitions' surface contain grooves for the scorplings to climb over. If they can climb up, they might be able to escape through the top vent holes you made (since vent holes are unavoidable for adequate ventilation. Plus..2i-3i scorplings are really tiny and its kinda hard to melt such a tiny hole to restrict them, even if manage to do it.. ventilation might be compromised)

Hope it helps 
GS

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------




Envyizm said:


> Here is some of my Parthenogenic collection...


Awesome Parthenogenic collection bro 

Especially so for that neat looking Tityus stigmurus! 
Btw, what instars do they start popping ? :drool:


----------



## Michiel (Apr 13, 2011)

they "start popping" approx. 6-7 months after reaching adulthood, mostly at instar 5 or 6 (sometimes they mature one instar earlier, that's why I say 5 or 6)...


----------



## GS (Apr 13, 2011)

Michiel said:


> they "start popping" approx. 6-7 months after reaching adulthood, mostly at instar 5 or 6 (sometimes they mature one instar earlier, that's why I say 5 or 6)...


Thanks for the fast reply Michiel!
Hmnm.. am i right to say once they start popping, say at 5i, they will not be able to achieve 6i anymore?


----------



## Chrome69 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey GS, mind taking a pic of your sectioned box and your adults with a ruler beside it? Would like to compare yours with mine.

Edit* nvm you did, didnt see it before


----------



## Michiel (Apr 14, 2011)

GSscorpions82 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply Michiel!
> Hmnm.. am i right to say once they start popping, say at 5i, they will not be able to achieve 6i anymore?


That's correct! Good thinking.


----------



## Chrome69 (Apr 14, 2011)

Whats the most times a H. hottentotta can molt from anyones experience?


----------



## Michiel (Apr 15, 2011)

Chrome69 said:


> Whats the most times a H. hottentotta can molt from anyones experience?


I have had one molt 6 times


----------



## william_wang (Apr 15, 2011)

My scorpions poped last weekend.
I come from China.
I want to get some other parthenogenetic scorpions.


----------



## Chrome69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Michiel said:


> I have had one molt 6 times


Is it odd that one reaches 8i?


----------



## GS (Apr 20, 2011)

Chrome69 said:


> Is it odd that one reaches 8i?


I've one that pops at 6i (gone through 5 molts), giving a total of about 34 babies.
It's considered rare for Hottentotta Hottentotta reach 8i (gone through 7 molts) i guess :?
I'm raising a fresh new brood of 21 and currently they are at 6i, will update about them when they start their "popcorn factory" 



william_wang said:


> My scorpions poped last weekend.
> I come from China.
> I want to get some other parthenogenetic scorpions.


Gratz with the brood! Thanks for posting it up


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 20, 2011)

Dang! I have to get me some H. hottentotta! :drool:


----------



## Michiel (Apr 21, 2011)

Chrome69 said:


> Is it odd that one reaches 8i?


No, it is well known that many species of the family Buthidae do not have a numerus fixus when it comes to molting....They sometimes molt an extra time, or one less time....That's why you can encounter small, medium and large adults (size classes). You will that these 'large' females, will give birth to more young.


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 21, 2011)

Michiel said:


> No, it is well known that many species of the family Buthidae do not have a numerus fixus when it comes to molting....They sometimes molt an extra time, or one less time....That's why you can encounter small, medium and large adults (size classes). You will that these 'large' females, will give birth to more young.


That is interesting, although it is probably sort of obvious.


----------



## Michiel (Apr 21, 2011)

scorpionmom said:


> That is interesting, although it is probably sort of obvious.


I am guessing you refer to that it is obvious that larger females give birth to more young?? Yes, there is a direct correlation between body size of the maternal female and the number of offspring.....


----------



## scorpionmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Michiel said:


> I am guessing you refer to that it is obvious that larger females give birth to more young?? Yes, there is a direct correlation between body size of the maternal female and the number of offspring.....


You would be right, sorry, I didn't make it clear enough.


----------



## ooi (Apr 26, 2011)

GS said:


> Sry for late reply. If i'm not wrong, you are getting from Vixvy right?
> He has great healthy specimens. Congrats! & do post some pics up when you can


Ahhh...Its good to be back (internet was down for a week or so). Yes, I got 24 from Vix and I think I had some minor cannibalism, so I'll separate them today. Darn sibling rivalry. I've taken a few pics, and Ill post those eventually, when I fix my usb port. Do you know the time from sling to adult to pop?  I cannot wait! Kudos to Vixvy, for his awesome collection!


----------



## GS (Apr 26, 2011)

ooi said:


> Ahhh...Its good to be back (internet was down for a week or so). Yes, I got 24 from Vix and I think I had some minor cannibalism, so I'll separate them today. Darn sibling rivalry. I've taken a few pics, and Ill post those eventually, when I fix my usb port. Do you know the time from sling to adult to pop?  I cannot wait! Kudos to Vixvy, for his awesome collection!


Hey buddy,
Welcome back 

I do not have the lifecycle documented from birth to their popping stage yet.
What i have so far is the molting dates from birth up to 6i (current instar) and its documented on my website below:

http://gsscorpions82.multiply.com/photos/album/2

I housed my first brood individually and so far i'm lucky that all 21 of them has made it to 6i. 
For the rest of my HH broods, due to space/time restrictions, i can only house them communally among scorplings and i have one batch of scorplings housed with their mum.

Hope it helps 
GS


----------



## ooi (May 1, 2011)

GS said:


> ...
> For the rest of my HH broods, due to space/time restrictions, i can only house them communally among scorplings and i have one batch of scorplings housed with their mum.
> ...
> GS


totally understandable! I'm running out of space with my few that I have. I suppose I'll have to build another section to my house?


----------



## sambani (Jul 14, 2011)

*Great collection*

great pics. its nice. and i liked the videos too.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

nice pics. i liked the videos too.


----------



## GS (Jul 15, 2011)

@ooi
Yeah probably.. haha
If space is a constraint like what i'm facing (as my collection grows), most of my enclosures' size shrinks to the "minimum requirement" (except for my main breeding projects) and they proceed in upwards stacking mode.. lolz 

@sambani
Thanks for viewing bro 

Some recent updates:













Currently a min of 20 H.hottentottas have attained full maturity and are in the midst of their gestation period. Moving on to another generation of captive breed specimens. 

Some recent feeding vids of the scorplings below:

[YOUTUBE]J05m93_H-b8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]23__18TGBx0[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]

Regards,
GS


----------



## gargoyl (Mar 11, 2016)

So, exactly what scorpions are parthenogenetic?


----------



## Pipa (Mar 12, 2016)

I did not know H. hottentotta is a parthenogenetic species ?


----------



## gargoyl (Mar 16, 2016)

For those of you that have got broods consistently with H. hottentotta, what housing conditions like temperature, humidity, ect do you find works best?


----------



## Spyder b (Sep 8, 2018)

OK OK lemme get this straight so I know what parthogenetic means but ...you don't have to have a mate whatsoever? Cause I literally just bought mine at a show today and they said she was gravid ...do you think she is? She looks very plump for her size


----------

